# Triple turkey mount



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

The last day I got a triple with my dad and brother I was wondering if anyone had seen how to incorporate all 3 tails and beards on one plaque

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Your gonna' need a bigger plaque!


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah pretty much haha just trying to figure out what would look good

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

How many gobblers came in @ once? More than the 3 you shot? Did you guys do the 1-2-3 count and all shoot at once? That's awesome a triple, I have never pulled off a double yet but usually hunt alone. Congrats, and the last day to boot.


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

I already got a big long beard a couple weeks ago so I was just set up to mostly call for them. We had 8 jakes come in but I wasnt close enough to hear the other two count down so they shot and killed their two then I couldn't shoot because the birds were all to close together and I didn't want to drop 4 but then one went off to the right of the others so I shot mine while it was running away. Beards ranged from just over 3 to 4.5inches with mine being the shortest

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

If you know anyone that does woodword, you could have an intarsia mount that incorporates the beards and fans. Intarsia, is where wood is cut into small puzzle like pieces to accent depth and contours. I can invision a life size piece made out of oak or cedar with all three birds in different poses.
Try a google search of intarsia wood turkey and see if any of the pictures spark your interest, next may be the hard part, finding someone to capture your idea in wood. If this does interest you, send me a PM, if have a friend that may be a lond shot, but he does tinker around with a scroll saw.


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks ill look into it any idea helps because even though these were by no means big birds it was definitely one of my most memorable hunts so I want to come up with something nice

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

